# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  test prop to fight mma??

## bigballsmgee

i have low test and really struggle with recovery from workouts we have no trt where i live. iv just bought some test prop would work my cycle so it went right up to a fight or would i stop it before the fight. i usually lose 20 lbs in the 8 weeks leading up to it. ill still be able to do this with a good diet and lots of cardio ?

----------


## roid_rage

you will hardly find any TRT because TRT doesnt exist, TRT is testosterone in therapeutic dosis.

----------

